# canon 700d settings for low light



## umair (Apr 5, 2017)

how much is focal length ,ISO and shutter speed in the low light(Wedding function)


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 5, 2017)

Does the 700D have a "Wedding" Scene mode?
if so just take a picture,
then in a photo viewer you should be able to see the EXIF and then you can see the Shutter, Aperture and ISO set.

But, this can vary greatly dependent upon what do you define as "low light" ?

In order to compensate for "low light" one has to be able to select a suitable Shutter Speed
then an appropriate aperture (does your lens do f/2.8 or f/1.8 or f/1.4 and at what distance for proper Depth of Field).
Then your camera has to be able to handle an appropriate ISO to not create too much noise.

And if it's still not enough, then you have to move one or more values ... usually Shutter Speed slower which can introduce people movement even if they are basically standing still, until you are able to get a "good enough shot".


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2017)

In "low light" I think of higher ISO values: ISO 640,800,1,000, 1,250,1,600. Shutter speed of 1/60 or faster, like 1/80 or 1/100 second. Aperture values of f/4 or wider, such as f/3.5 or f/3.2 (at distances of 3 meters or more). Programmed Auto mode and higher ISO should get you close. Keep the shutter speed so that things do not show up blurry.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 5, 2017)

The best setting is the one that works in the situation you find yourself in.  You need to learn the basics of photography. This will help you do so. Digital Photography Tutorials


----------

